# Radioamatierisms >  Lētie 433Mhz rf moduļi

## Sviests

No ebay ieķēru šādus modulīšus. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/433Mhz-WL-RF...item58a48d4b94
Ir vēlme likt klāt pie mikrokontroliera, lietojot uart, sūtīt baitus un no attāluma vadīt robotu/mašīnīti/dajebko
Lielisks sākums būtu nosūtīt/atšķirt 4 dažādus baitus (uz priekšu/atpakaļ/pa labi/ pa kreisi) gadījumā, ja tiktu vadīts kaut kas ripojošs.

Patestējot netiku skaidrībā ar darbības principu šāda veida modulim. *Vai nevajadzēja būt tā, ka, ja uz Transmitera data pina ir 5v (high), tad arī uz resīvera/saņemēja data pina jābūt 5v (high)?*

Manā gadījumā, darbinot vai nedarbinot transmiteru, resīvers jau tā padod ārā pa data pinu 5v (high). 
Tikai brīdī, kad tiek padoti 5v (high) uz transmitera data pinu, resīvers uz brīdi (~trešdaļa sekundes) pa data pinu padod 0v (low) un tad atkal turpina padot 5v (high)

Testēju es to visu vienkārši savienojot LED ar resīvera/saņemēja data pinu. Pēc iespējas ātrāk mēģināšu tikt pie osciloskopa, lai saprotamāk visu redzētu.

----------


## next

http://www.elfaforums.lv/threads/631...ezvadu-moduļi

----------

